# Aquilla



## hoss53 (Apr 23, 2013)

Anyone here fish Aquilla lake in Geauga county. I know its electric only. Would like to know if removing prop would suffice?


----------



## bladeslinger (Jan 31, 2010)

I used to fish there a lot when I had a smaller boat/motor combo. My take of the rules at that time was no gas motor at all, unlike Findlay or Nimisila where you just need the prop out of the water. East Branch and Ladue don't allow the gas motor on the boat at all, either.


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

Electric Motors Only

LOCATION
Directions to Aquilla Lake
(via mapquest)



Aquilla Lake is located within the Ohio Division of Wildlife&#8217;s Aquilla Lake Wildlife Area in Geauga County, approximately 1 mile north of U.S. 322 and 0.5 mile east of Aquilla Road (County Highway 58) in Aquilla.

HISTORY AND DESCRIPTION
Aquilla Lake is a natural &#8220;pothole&#8221; lake, which is located in northern Geauga County. The lake&#8217;s surface area is 27 acres. Aquilla Lake&#8217;s maximum depth is 15 feet. Shore and boat fishing are allowed. Boats are allowed with electric motors only. Aquilla Lake drains a low marsh area, which essentially represents the headwaters of the Cuyahoga River watershed.

FISH OF INTEREST TO ANGLERS
Fish species that are found in Aquilla Lake include largemouth bass, bluegill, black crappie, yellow perch, channel catfish, black bullhead, pumpkinseed sunfish, and warmouth sunfish. Channel catfish yearlings (9&#8221;+) are stocked during odd-numbered years by the Ohio Division of Wildlife.

FISHING FORECAST
Type of Fish Overall 

Numbers Size Largest 
(inches) 
Largemouth Bass Poor Excellent 20.6 
Sunfish Poor Excellent 7.3

Fish Survey Report 

METHODS OF FISHING AND BEST FISHING SITES
Largemouth bass and sunfish can be captured close to shore, especially during the spring and again in the fall. Spinner baits, surface lures, and plastic worms all are good choices for largemouth bass. Wax worms, maggots, or small worms are usually a good choice to attract bluegill and other sunfish species to bite. A small hook (# 10 or smaller) is the best bet for successful bluegill fishing. Yellow perch may be caught on worms or minnows. Channel catfish can be captured relatively close to shore from spring through fall. Shrimp, nightcrawlers, or chicken liver are preferred baits for channel catfish. A sliding sinker rig, using a swivel to keep the weight from hitting the hook (such as what would be used for fishing for bass with plastic worms) will work well. A # 4 hook is a preferred size to use for catfish.

FISH OHIO
Anglers who catch a big fish should enter their prize in the Fish Ohio angler recognition program. A fish qualifies for an award if it meets the minimum size requirement set for the Fish Ohio program. Applications are available online at FishOhio.org.

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION
Questions and inquiries can be directed to Berlin Wildlife Area, 1806 Bonner Road, Deerfield, Ohio 44411; telephone 330-654-2392, or Wildlife District Three, 912 Portage Lakes Drive, Akron, Ohio 44319; telephone 330-644-2293. To get other maps or publications call toll free 1-800-WILDLIFE.

TURN IN A POACHER
Ohio&#8217;s TIP, &#8220;Turn In a Poacher,&#8221; program is helping curtail poaching throughout the state. TIP is designed to involve the public in reporting wildlife violations. Citizens who observe wildlife violations should call the TIP toll-free hotline, 1-800-POACHER.





Return to the Lake Maps Listing Page


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

It's like fishing in a bath tub. No changes in bottom contour really. Only gets about 15 feet deep in the middle. Enormous lilly pads around the entire perimeter and I've never caught a fish that wasn't in the pads except 1 dink catfish I foul hooked with a crank bait. But then I don't target bluegill either.


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

I explored it for the first time this Wednesday. 
Very limited shore access, some trails(overgrown) and the recent high water
has made the grounds swampy. 
Ducman wasn't kidding about the lilies, the place is surrounded and they're thick.

Caught a few bass from the ramp in the midday heat.
I may take the yak up there this weekend. I'll post more if i do.

Peace.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I've stumbled into a few schools of perch in the middle of the lake a few times.

It's kinda like a real wide section of the Cuyahoga- the river flows in one end and out the other.


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

About 40 years ago we used to catch big pike out of there. We would go in early spring. Hang a right when you came out of the canal from where you launched and all the way down where the river flowed out.


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

They have some of the largest turtles I've ever seen. I swear I saw one in there the size of a wash tub - 3 feet in diameter.


----------

